# New Local Shrimp Breeder in Vancouver, BC



## geealexg (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey Everyone, I just found out that there may be a new local shrimp breeder in Vancouver coming in the near future. This one breeds pinto bees, Taitibees, PRL crystal bee shrimp, Taiwan bee shrimp, fancy tigers, and many other shrimp variants. They even have really rare Hawaiian opae shrimp that are one of the most tiniest, durable shrimp available in the hobby as well as some nice shrimp products.

https://www.instagram.com/ebiphany/


----------



## geealexg (Jan 16, 2015)

By the way, does anyone have a recommended CRS/CBS shrimp per gallon rule, before they quit making babies? I think I may be way over the limit right now.


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey Alex, ebiphany is actually a member on BCAquaria and has posted a for sale thread for PRL before. His shrimp are beautiful!


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice, I wonder how ebiphany compares to ebiken. A little shrimp competition in Vancouver.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Good info, moved to Other Website.


----------



## ebiphany (Oct 12, 2015)

geealexg said:


> Hey Everyone, I just found out that there may be a new local shrimp breeder in Vancouver coming in the near future. This one breeds pinto bees, Taitibees, PRL crystal bee shrimp, Taiwan bee shrimp, fancy tigers, and many other shrimp variants. They even have really rare Hawaiian opae shrimp that are one of the most tiniest, durable shrimp available in the hobby as well as some nice shrimp products.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/ebiphany/


Hey geealexg, thanks for the mention. We are working hard at preparing for launch (hopeful soon!)

Just to clarify, although we do breed some in our private collection, our main focus for the business is not to sell shrimps nor supplies (food/mineral/bacteria etc.) like EbiKen. We just happen to be artists and designers absolutely smitten by freshwater ornamental dwarf shrimps, and are more interested to design lifestyle products inspired by the hobby. Please keep in touch to see what we come up with! 

For now, our primary means of social is Instagram, which we feed to Facebook and Twitter. Do follow us to get updates!


----------



## geealexg (Jan 16, 2015)

ebiphany said:


> Hey geealexg, thanks for the mention. We are working hard at preparing for launch (hopeful soon!)
> 
> Just to clarify, although we do breed some in our private collection, our main focus for the business is not to sell shrimps nor supplies (food/mineral/bacteria etc.) like EbiKen. We just happen to be artists and designers absolutely smitten by freshwater ornamental dwarf shrimps, and are more interested to design lifestyle products inspired by the hobby. Please keep in touch to see what we come up with!
> 
> For now, our primary means of social is Instagram, which we feed to Facebook and Twitter. Do follow us to get updates!


Thanks epiphany! It's the first time I have seen your shrimp and I am glad you are already very established here. Cheers!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

nice, will definitely follow and see what shrimps and prices they have.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Any updates from these guys?


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Better not talk about them too much or the admins will delete the thread because they aren't sponsors.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

LithiumRain said:


> Better not talk about them too much or the admins will delete the thread because they aren't sponsors.


LOL so true. That happened to fish addicts and he wasn't even trying to advertise, it was just forum members commenting about the new fish shop in Langley and then, after that was just unhappy stuff between admin/sponsors/new arising places.

It's like a gang turf war.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure why there is such a bruhaha about talking to him. He only has 6 posts and 1 classified ad. Plus he has his own website with a link above, so no need to talk to him on BCA. You can contact him directly and follow his website/instagram and all that to get updates directly from him.

ebiphany is offline

That was right on his Instagram account. If he doesn't want to advertise on BCA and doesn't post ads, really there is nothing to talk about. I don't know why this is being compared to the other issue at all.


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

I think people are making that comparison because a place does not have to advertise for them to remove posts or generally disallow talking about a specific source of aquatic goods, just be popular and decide not to pay the sponsorship fees. I understand why sponsors paying their hard earned money are mad about a store that didn't pay those sponsorship fees getting all this attention and praise. On the other hand it is somewhat disheartening to have to secretly PM each other about those stores and the products they sell for fear of punitive action. It's also a little disturbing when you see one of the admins say that one of the reasons they do not allow a non sponsor to sell on this site is to insure that the BCA users get the best prices, but they are saying it about places that have the best prices.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

I think this is a section called "other websites" so we should be safe and unrestricted to talk about other store's websites.

There's a difference between stores posting and not a sponsor vs. us noticing and talking about what site or store we came across coincidentally. To me that's a big difference. 

If the definition of "other websites" or "spotted good deals" does not include potential new stores that are not sponsors that did not advertise on the site. Why even make these sub sections on the forum? Might as well delete these sub sections.

A good thing about us noticing, talking and commenting about new stores or sites arising will probably eventually let the owners of those places notice and then if they think it's a good venture for their business, to be a BCA sponsor. 

There's a fine line and no one should be pressured to be a sponsor. Nor should a non sponsor break any forum rules intentionally. 

As for best prices, sponsors are not always the best priced, I actually think the prices are just normal not necessarily cheaper. It's just the convenience of news or updates of the latest stock they have that is nice to know and can message to hold specific stock if needed. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Plenty of people shop elsewhere for best prices and some of these Vendors are well known (not necessarily well liked). For instance, Boxing Week sale items from King Ed are posted here and not banned. People shop at and recommend J&L and Rogers Aquatics all the time.

I just don't see what the big deal is. As for "secretly" PM'ing? By definition, PM means Private Messaging, so yeah, it's "secret". I email and text my old BCA friends about Ken's, Wet Spot, Harold, Saul, and we arrange group buys from the US and all over Canada for the "best" prices, but often for stuff we can't get here. We also go to Alberta Aquatica, Canreef, ReefCentral, SimplyDiscus, The Barr Report, Plantedtank.net, Planetcatfish, Zebrapleco, etc. etc. to buy stuff and talk fish. It IS the World Wide Web after all, why do we have to restrict ourselves to BC Aquaria, which is basically mostly MetroVancouver Aquaria?

There are plenty of sites which don't restrict selling of any sort. I think there was one called the Aquarium Connection or something, but the problem is that without revenue, those sites collapse. If and when BC Aquaria becomes so horrible no one will sponsor and no one visits it, then I suspect it will collapse too. In the meantime, I and many of the good folks here don't treat BC Aquaria as Craigslist for fish and just worry about what we can buy and sell here, but rather what we can learn and share here. I think that was the spirit of the old BC Aquaria. Maybe it isn't so much any more.
.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

You have a very good point re: king eds and j&l aquatics. How come people get to talk and post about them and not get deleted or banned then? 

I too agree the sharing of knowledge etc of the old BCA was better. Very good point and I totally agree with you. 

That's why I think that sponsors vs. Admin vs. Non sponsors of they're just here too sell fish and not be a source of info exchange and provide knowledge. Then it's just like a gang turf war and it's ugly. 

Roger's aquatics was a sponsor long time ago but they are no longer sponsors now. They didn't have a very good impression of the forum and how it was run in general. Side note, even when they're no longer sponsors now, they still give me 10% off everytime I go and their fishes are always in top notch health. Ox they're not, they will actually quarantine and not sell them. Sometimes it's about quality and not price. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think there's a big difference between thoughtful discussion about various local vendors and posting stocklist and prices on this site. Sponsors pay cash so that they can use the site to sell and they have the right to do so. If non sponsors want to sell, there's plenty of other avenues to pursue. 

The forum is certainly not run as the same grassroots enthusiast run gathering place that it once was. No sense in pretending that it is. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

